# Therapy dogs and SchH



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Hey, 

I would love to get my pup certified as a therapy dog, so that we can visit nursery homes and hospitals. He is very outgoing, loves people, not afraid of anything. 

I am also doing SchH with him. Though he is not old enough to start bite work, at some point he will. 

Those that have therapy dogs, are these two things mutually exclusive? Can a dog that does bite work also do therapy work? Is it organization specific? If they don't ask, should I tell? I am a strong believer that omittance of information is akin to lying, but I personally see no conflict. A good stable dog is a good stable dog. And I would hate to miss out on doing something with my boy because of SchH. But not enough to give up SchH. 

Thoughts? Any one done both? What organization?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think delta will allow both -I currently take my female into work (nursing home) she loves it and they love her-she did schutzhund is not title or certified pet therapy-just evaluated by staff but will need to be certified shortly-Her mother is Schutzhund 3 and pet therapy certified as well-I think


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Therapy Dog`s Incorporated allows it, but we do not "certify" dog`s, they are registered


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Good to know. Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It depends on the organization.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

My dog Odin is four, I started him at a SchH (IPO) club when he was ten weeks and he has been working in bite work on and off ever since. Two years or so ago he passed his CGC/TDI and is currently a working therapy dog for TDI. I am still planning on getting him titled past a BH in IPO.

When he was being tested I was upfront and honest about his training - after all a good working dog should be balanced, yes? The evaluator may have been slightly more thorough in his testing, but at the end of the day as long as you have a stable, balanced dog they should be able to do just fine in both.  For me it just meant I was extra proud to have a dog who can be a great ambassador for his breed.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> My dog Odin is four, I started him at a SchH (IPO) club when he was ten weeks and he has been working in bite work on and off ever since. Two years or so ago he passed his CGC/TDI and is currently a working therapy dog for TDI. I am still planning on getting him titled past a BH in IPO.



It is nice that TDI allowed your dog to both train in SchH and be a Therapy Dog in their organization. 

I'm sure you are aware that they no longer allow Service Dogs into their Therapy Dog program though other Therapy Dog organizations see no problem with it. As previous SD/TD were up for retesting they were no longer allowed to re-apply.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

It's nice that TDI now allows it, I don't think they did 10 years ago..


----------

